# Bushnell Elite or Nikon Monarch scope for a new rifle.



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking for another scope. I need to use it in wooded areas where shots are no more then 50 to 70 yards. 
I was considering the Bushnell Elite and also The Nikon Monarch. 
I am now using the Nikon Buckmaster 3X9X40 on my .243 but would like to try something different on another rifle. 
I am not sure if I want to go with a fixed power or not. I am only looking to spend about $225, $250 on this scope. 
Any suggestions?
:roll:


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

If it is a choice between nikon or bushnell i would without doubt take the nikon... We have has some really rough times with bushnells in the past... but we are into target shooting too... i'm sure most bushnells would be great for hunting...


----------



## coyote204 (Jan 29, 2006)

At that maximum range, I'd go for a fixed 4x. I have had this very same discussion with myself. The Bushnell Elite 3200 has been calling me. It is the best made Bushnell yet from what I hear. I would really like to know more about Nikon before I buy one.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

my Nikon Buckmaster 3X9X40 does a great job for me. Low light is not a problem. If you can't see it in the scope, you should not be shooting it any way.
Love the Nikon..


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

After great experiences with my Buckmaster, I looked at Monarchs for the scope on a 300...ended up getting an Elite 4200. THe Elite series is a super buy with great optics.


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

Still new....haven't had it long enough to see any problems, but I went with the Bushnell 3200.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

my brother bought a monarch and swears by it, especially the light it gathers when the light isnt exactly in your favor. dusk/dawn. its sure improved his success since hes got it so im not going to be the one to argue with him. (might also be the fact he finally got glasses then too, :lol: ) i still think im leaning towards going the leupold route tho, looked through my uncles vari x-IIII this season and i think i was sold. thats just my .02 and whichever way you go, im sure you'll be happy. just one more thing; pretty sure nikon carries lifetime warranty on their optics and not sure about bushnell, just another thing to look into.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nikon rules!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nikon, top of the line optics. Bushnell leaves alot to be desired, my opinion anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know you have two in mind so I hope you are not bothered by another suggestion. If your shots are 50 to 75 yards what would you think of a 1 to 4 power Leupold. I have used them and what a field of view. You should be able to find one in the price range your looking at.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am not crazy about Leupolds any more. I had a very nice and very expensive one at one time and found the optics on the Nikon to be just as clear for a third of the cost.


----------

